# mk3 ignition coil need pinout



## maynardr6 (Sep 12, 2004)

I have a coil like this one. Would like to put it on a potato gun, i.e. make it spark. So from left to right, what is it?

http://i1005.photobucket.com/albums... III parts and Performance Parts/Photo743.jpg


----------



## WaterWheels (Aug 14, 2005)

You just want your run of the mill plus and minus coil terminals I would guess. Between the coil high tension terminal and the three pin connector is a plastic cover which you can just pop up, it is hinged, and under it is the normal "round" coil kind of terminals (+ and - ).


----------



## maynardr6 (Sep 12, 2004)

I really just want to tinker with it. I'm a veteran of the internet, so I'm amused rather than bothered by the first reply being about how I really want to do it.


----------



## maynardr6 (Sep 12, 2004)

Is there a better place to ask?


----------



## ps2375 (Aug 13, 2003)

maynardr6 said:


> Is there a better place to ask?


That is the answer you need, cause I doubt you are really going to wire up the ignition control module and all that is needed to control that to fire a potato gun?


----------



## maynardr6 (Sep 12, 2004)

The answer I need is the one I asked. One is +, one is -, and one is some kind of signal, open collector or whatever. Half the point is to use it with the control module just for the sake of it. I thought it was a simple question, but I guess not.


----------



## RedWabbitVR (Mar 1, 2006)

I believe the outsides are + - and the middle is the trigger but it's been 2years since ive had my pos jetta that magically stopped running 1 day. I guess when I get on the computer in a few ill look for my old thread. 


Sent from under my car.


----------



## WaterWheels (Aug 14, 2005)

First to the second question you did, yes, in a way it is the wrong place to ask as there is an electrical forum and forums for "general" topics, like potato guns. But your posting here really does not bother anyone I'm sure as most people have a little time for non Volkswagen topics.

A large part of getting the answer you are looking for is asking the correct question in the correct way and being truthful. After reading your first response and the ones which followed it would seem firing a potato gun really is not the bottom line here. Are you fishing for wiring help and ashamed to say you don't have a manual? If you did have one the answer to the first simple question would be staring you in the face, if you looked. Do you really expect anyone to believe you would install the entire system on a "POTATO" gun just to make it fire?

I know your the Internet expert, you've already told me, so use it. The answer to your question is out there in a few forms. There are wiring diagrams which show it and text articles about the ignition system which explain it's function. So for me at least, as I don't speak for others, skip the sarcasm and either ask what's really on your mind or connect it as a normal "transformer" type ignition coil (that"s all half of it is).


----------



## maynardr6 (Sep 12, 2004)

I think I made myself pretty clear. There's no reason to accuse me of lying, lol. "I just want to tinker with it". I searched google for a long time, or else I wouldn't have asked. RedWabbitVR is the only one that helped at all.



WaterWheels said:


> skip the sarcasm


I have not said one sarcastic thing. This is sarcasm "Yea, I'm trying to fix my car so I made up a story because I'm ashamed I don't own the manual".


----------

